# Lenovo erneut mit Trojaner-Problemen



## Newsfeed (19 Oktober 2010)

Lenovos Webseite für Trainings rund um Service und Support versucht Besucher mit dem Trojaner Hackload.AD zu infizieren. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

